# Oli London / Rosé London



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Jul 8, 2021)

Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and non-binary trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 as of 2018 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. It is currently estimated that his surgeries in current year (2021) have totalled up to $400k. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.

For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a K-Pop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous K-Pop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
Oli London - Koreaboo​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)




Let us briefly discuss his obsession with looking like Jimin. It has been written before and will be mentioned several times more that he wants to _be_ Jimin, not just resemble him. His obsession with Jimin extends to his looks, interests, and even his marriage. He is married to a cardboard cutout of Jimin (archive). It is unclear if he is married to a _specific_ cardboard cutout of Jimin or if he's married to a type of cardboard cutout. Like, if his cardboard cutout was damaged, could he replace it with an identical and consider it the same one he's married to? Not to start a new age Ship of Theseus experiment, but I've lost some sleep to this







Oli was cast into the public eye primarily after a Bri*ish show called _Hooke on the Look_ had an episode on his plastic surgery journey to _become_ Jimin. The episode went viral, likely becoming their most circulated and aired episode. The episode follows Oli as he travels to Korea to have his most invasive surgery, including shaving down his jaw, nose, and cheekbones. It took months to recover and it ends with him revealing his new face infront of his friends - and they looked visibly horrified. He also did not tell his mom about the surgery, so I wonder how she felt after she discovered it
Caucasian to Asian: My Jaw Bone Surgery To Look Korean | HOOKED ON THE LOOK​



Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Youtube link)

He was even counseled by Doctor Phil, who stopped just short of calling him insane. In the intro video, he discusses how he wants to be a perfect, plastic person. The living embodiment of a plastic Jimin. Pretty wild, but after this episode he agreed to stop having plastic surgeries. The video on the right is him one year later, giving a message to Dr. Phil.
Man Has Spent $150,000 On Numerous Surgeries, Can’t Feel His Face, All To Look Like His K-Pop Idol​



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



Spoiler: Additional Interviews



Oli London: ‘I’ve been transitioning, and now I’ve officially come out Korean.’​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
'I Now Identify As Korean After Being Born in the Wrong Body' | This Morning​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
[K-Poppin'] INSIDER with Oli London​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



His social activism naturally extends to his social media life as well. Here are some of his recent tweets, as well a shout out by Ben Shapiro











There has been considerable political fallout surrounding Oli's trans-Korean nature. Progressive streamerbro Hasan (who also has a thread here) got cumstered and dumpstered by his chat after he failed to explain why Oli is not trans-racial while transgendered people are perfectly legitimate. After failing to defend his statements he resigns himself to saying, "There is no legitimate argument to defend against this." -Minute 7:21 in the video below
Listen to a progressive talk about Oli London as if they were Rush Limbaugh talking about a transgender person peeing next to their daughter in a public restroom
Is Transracialism a Real Thing?​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

Here are a few videos of Koreans reacting to Oli's transformation, Korean skills, and general persona. Notice how little of a grasp Oli has on the Korean language, yet he attempts to speak it so confidently. I wish I had that kind of attitude.
Korean in her 80s reacts to 'Oli London'​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
KOREANS react to OLI LONDON (who thinks he's KOREAN)​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
PEOPLE CORRECTING AND HATING OLI (OPPAR) LONDON​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)

In conclusion, Oli is an unwell Br*ish social media type that has ruined his physique due to his unhealthy idealization of the Korean and K-Pop aesthetic. He has spent much of his generational wealth on surgeries, and has been having his addiction fueled by free surgeries offered by groups looking for free advertisement. The consequences of Oli's public life are affecting our public discourse, however. The transracial debate (despite being a meme) is being held up by both sides to suit their narratives. For us, Oli is a Lolcow who has broken the boundaries of what it means to be trans and proud. On this holy day, I say all trans-Koreans are real Koreans.



Spoiler: Additional Viewing



The best of Oli London -Tiktok Compilation​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
He payed $150 000 to look like BTS JIMIN​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
BTS stan changes race to Korean..​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
British Influencer Now Identifies as a Non-Binary Korean​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)
Oli London Changed Their Race To Korean by Tricking Kpop Fans​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



(Youtube link)



_Stay strong cardboard Jimin..._

Purchase Plastic Jimin Here: Twitter (archive) - Instagram - Youtube (archive) - Youtube VEVO (archive) - Website (archive) - Cameo (archive)


----------



## 07. (Jul 8, 2021)

Married to a cardboard cutout you say, Like Nicholas Federov? And good thread.
this is way worse lol


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 8, 2021)

Please now refer to me with the pronouns Nig/Ger


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

I want very badly to know how he wants the Korean/Jimin pronouns to function in sentences.

I also have been wondering about this dude since he first popped up on my Twitter dash and I cannot for the life of me figure out if he’s a huge lolcow or the biggest troll I’ve ever seen. Either way I’m fascinated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

How has he paid for all of this? I'm guessing he's a trust fund kid/has rich family paying for everything? He can charge for appearances nowadays like the Dr. Phil spot, but there has to have been some money to get this whole thing started. Some of his videos make good money from people wanting a peek at the freakshow, especially the VEVO channel, but that success again came after he'd already spent a fair amount of money on surgery. Is their any info on is work history or life before he turned himself into a sideshow freak? Any info on his family?

Well done op, very unsettling. The Korean reaction videos were a nice touch.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 8, 2021)

I discovered him when the farms was ddosed so I couldn't search and see if he had a thread. Glad someone put the effort into making a thread on him. Well done.


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 8, 2021)

This skinwalking limey is gonna an hero when he inevitably gets rejected by his Korean pop god and I'm here for it.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jul 8, 2021)

Olly Lennard is a 'woman,' so why not Oli London a 'Korean'. Live your genuine self or whatever.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 8, 2021)

Another day, another unholy Britbonger finds itself on the forums. 


Sprate Header said:


> Thank you for censoring the b-word, but you should add a trigger warning for those that can't handle reminders that Br****n exists. Really traumatic stuff.


Excuse me. I believe the _actual_ term is "why the hell does our country still exist?". Godddd people are so ignorant nowadays.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 8, 2021)

with guys like this we really are reaching the end stages of the mouse utopia experiment


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 8, 2021)

Can I identify as a happy person and have everyone forced to agree?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 8, 2021)

This is where never ending acceptance takes us.
When a doctor cannot say shit and just cuts.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 8, 2021)

Further evidence that twinks don't deserve rights.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> View attachment 2326905View attachment 2326906
> Oli London​Oli London (pronouns: They/Them/Kor/Ean/Jimin) is a formerly British 31 year old singer, songwriter, and trans-racial South Korean. His life goal is to become Korean, totaling 16 surgeries as of this OP. They are worth over $150,000 and requires monthly lip injections that have surpassed $20,000 in total cost. He has had five rhinoplasty surgeries, three jawbone surgeries, two titanium screws in his face, and a partridge in a pear tree brow lifts, removed fat, and even had a nipple correction. He started receiving notoriety in 2018 due to him pioneering new social battles. While Oli is not the first transracial person to come into the public eye, he has gone the extra mile by engaging in horrifying levels of plastic surgery. Starting when he moved to Korea in the early 2000s to teach English, he fell in love with Korean culture, primarily Kpop.
> 
> For eight years, Oli has never felt quite right in his own body. The longing to be a different race may appeal to some, but what _truly_ sets Oli apart is his desire to become Jimin, a Kpop star. This might be the first documented case of someone being a trans-persona. Not only is he interested in transitioning to a culture he doesn't truly understand with a language he cannot speak, but he wants to become someone he doesn't know. Jimin, being a world famous Kpop star, has an image and personality wholly manufactured by a multi-million dollar industry.
> ...


So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 8, 2021)

This guy is hilarious I love watching TRA and Kpop stand seethe at his existence. Him fucking up his entire life is almost worth it for that.

I don’t think he’s trolling though. If he is then CWC is too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> So many surgeries and he still looks like a white faggot


The woman in the video with her grandmother saying that he looked Korean made me wonder what kinda dope people smoke in Korea. Sure that guy has some kinda Asian facial features after the surgeries, but he's still blatantly some white dude. All it takes is one look his nose. I there are messed up trends and beauty standards in Korea right now that push more caucasian facial featuresand plastic surgery is becoming more and more prominent. I really hope that woman doesn't think Oli looks Korean or that he looks like her ideal for a Korean man.


----------



## Compulsory Games (Jul 8, 2021)

Ironically, he looked more Korean before. Lots of white people have hooded eyelids, and he might have been able to pass himself off as a hafu to the undiscerning. Now he looks like late-stage Genesis P-Orridge, especially in that last pic. I'd honestly believe it was a Genesis-style social experiment if he hadn't spent so much money on it.


----------



## Umaru Doma (Jul 8, 2021)

Very excited for this thread, good introduction OP. My main question at the moment- Where would this be put, once it's out of prospering grounds? Beauty Parlor, maybe?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work as always. Surprised this guy didn't get a thread after Pewdiepie talked about him like a year or 2 ago. Wish I remember what video but hooooly shit it physically hurt me to watch


----------

